# lenze 490 drive function card 2002



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Does anyone have a setup manual for the 2002 card. I found the description manual on lenze usa, but can't find the service manual that has the setup in it. Going out to machine now to check switchs to see how it's setup ( P, PI PID, follower ) 
Any info would be great.

Harvey


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

If I knew what city you lived in, I could have found a Lenze distributor for you.
They should have all the literature or should be able to get anything needed and faxed to your site.

Here I found this. http://www.datasheetarchive.com/Lenze+2002+card-datasheet.html


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

http://www.dtc.no/files/Manualer Lenze/2002 analogkort manual GB.pdf

You're welcome

EDIT... durn it. That's the service manual for the board.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*thanks*

got what I needed out of the operators manual. Secondary drive was pulling down output, 1 output to two drives. Removed second drive all ok.


----------

